# Foals born with leg problems questions?Wow hugh different in her legs at two weeks



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey

What cause some foals to be born with different legs in front or back? I know sometimes foals will be born with what we call foal legs. Do you all have pictures of your foals legs before and after? I want to know if you have to have vet help with legs or will it collect itself?I had a foal born this morning at 10am.I am worry about her front legs.

Thanks

i have had foals born close to hers but not this bad.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Genie (Mar 30, 2012)

_I'll be interested to hear other responses. We have had a few that were down on their pasterns but not to this degree. Hopefully she "pops up" for you._

_I have heard of people "splinting" but not sure about that either._

_Wishing the best for your baby._


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

I know Tony had a foal one time very bad turn out great I would love to see that foal photos Tony


----------



## Kiss This (Mar 30, 2012)

I had a foal born in 2008 & her legs bowed outwards. My vet said she was born premie & her joints & bones didn't have the strength to hold up her weight, so I kept her in the stall for 2 weeks till her legs could hold her weight then turned her out. Well, by the end of the day her legs were bowed again. The vet said that when she legs got tied they bowed. For the next 2 months she was only allowed out for a couple of hours at a time, so we didn't cause permanent damage to her joints & bones. Her has nice straight legs. Just have to take your time.

I would suggest that you put her on soft ground to protect the backs of her fetlocks, maybe limit turnout for a few weeks to see if they come up by themselves. Put enough bedding to protect her legs, but not to deep that she has trouble getting around. Also talk to your vet. Splints can cause sores if they slip.


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 30, 2012)

Usually the mare lacks in the vitamins selenium and E, that cause this. If you make sure you have your mare on a good vitamin suppliment you will notice a big difference.

Since I keep my mares on a good vitamin supplement, I have not had this problem.

But for foals that are born this way, they can give them a vitamin E and selenium shot and that will help a lot.

I have heard also some say to let them out to exercise and then some say to keep them stalled until they get stronger.

I had a filly that was ULTRA refined and early and her knees went backwards like yours. My vet recommended keeping her stalled until she was stronger. She filled out great and was perfect in no time.

It also helps to have the farrier keep her feet trimmed the right away to help her break over right and sooner and get her up on her heels.

If she was mine I would have the vet out to give her the vitamin E and selenium shot.

Good luck and I am sure she will turn out fine.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 30, 2012)

The foal may be a bit preemie. With such lax tendons you want stall confinement to not over stress the tendons more. This type of problem can also be due to a lack of certain vitamins and minerals in the mare's diet during gestation. After the foal is 7 days old you can start her on Rejuvenaid (vitamin ADE + minerals I think) It is designed for this kind of thing and I've had good luck with it. Be sure the mare's diet is a high quality mare and foal feed so that she can pass the needed nutrients on to the foal through her milk.

Splinting usually isn't the best idea and sometimes will cause more problems than it cures so you may want to try stall confinement first. Stall confinement until the legs begin to strengthen, usually a few days, then short turn out periods several times per day gradually making the turn out times longer. Use a small turn out area so mom mare doesn't wear baby out. you will see that baby's legs are looking stronger then after turn out they may revert which means turn out was too long at that time.

Such a pretty filly. Any we have had with lax tendons like that were perfectly normal in a month or two, but after we started using Progressive Diet Balancer we have not had this problem. But I do think your filly looks a bit premature/dismature.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 30, 2012)

She does have a pretty severe case of weak pasterns. For weak pasterns like hers, stall rest. Don't let her run around outside because she will get heel bulb and pastern lacerations. You should see improvement within the next few days, and if not, then get your vet out to check her to see if she needs splints or special "shoes". I really dislike splints, but if done right for pastern weakness, she shouldn't need them for more than a few days to help correct it. The "shoes" (or pads added to the back of the hoof) can really do wonders as well.

Don't worry too much yet-weak pasterns are fairly common and her supporting soft tissues just need to strengthen.

Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 30, 2012)

I believe many may advise that lack of selenium can do this as well as being seen among premies. Over the years many topics have come up like this. Many times advice would be to remove the slippers, bed very deep when stalled, allowing her adequate room to play to allow those muscles to do their job, and if she is still down showing no improvement in her fronts a few days talk with both a vet and a farrier, sometimes vets like to splint, sometime farriers are able to make epoxy glue shoes to correct the angles and help encourage correct tendon growth.

Tony from Little America had a foal who had legs that were completely bowed back, with little to no interference, that mini straightened up as strait as straight could be, by the time it was two you would have never guessed it ever had an issue.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks you all for your help. This is first time for me this bad. She is so sweet



.My mare has had her supplements and shots



Did any of you have problems with foals nursing because of their legs?The filly is nursing but I worry because of her legs.The vet wants to watch her few days to see how she does.

I pray she gets better soon. I was looking forward to her so much.I am only post her to help me and others. I know alot of folks want show this time of stuff worried about what folks will say.I want to learn and help others that is what we are here for.

I have to her the maiden mare had this filly. It was tight fit,I got to her just in time to save them both. Her front leg was turn wrong, because her dam vurva area opening was very tight. I had to help deliver the filly. I had to go in to get her leg and pull (I hate to have to pull on legs but she wasn't coming out she was stuck)With Vet's help we save them both thank God.


----------



## Becky (Mar 30, 2012)

I've had foals born that look like that. Lax tendons and ligaments. Correct diet for the mare and stall confinement until the legs start to strengthen. You will begin to see daily improvement. By the time she is a few weeks old, I'm betting she will be close to normal. Good luck with her!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

Becky said:


> I've had foals born that look like that. Lax tendons and ligaments. Correct diet for the mare and stall confinement until the legs start to strengthen. You will begin to see daily improvement. By the time she is a few weeks old, I'm betting she will be close to normal. Good luck with her!


What should I give mare and foal to help.What all do you call correct diet? What all do you all give for mares with foals like this?


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone heard of Horse Guard?


----------



## kales (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm no help on this topic, but interesting to see and read everyone opinion.

Cute foal though!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

you have to love that face


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a filly born a few years ago with very lax tendons. Her knees actually bent backwards! My vet gave her a shot of Vit E/Selenium, and by the next morning she was almost normal! By the third day, you'd never have known anything was wrong. She's a little girl's show horse now!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 31, 2012)

Please don't wait for a couple of weeks or months before contacting your vet if your little beauty isn't improving. All of the vets that I have "shadowed" really want people to have the foal checked out if after 3 or so days there is no improvement. The sooner the treatment, the better.


----------



## Becky (Mar 31, 2012)

Melissa, a feed designed for mares and foals will help. One that carries the correct mineral balance as well as adequate levels of Vitamins A, D and E. A product containing addtional vitamins and minerals for the foal will help, too. Progressive and Buckeye make these. There may be others. Again, stall confinement until those tendons and ligaments strenthen. And they will. Then turnout in small areas initially. Good luck. She'll straighten up.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Please don't wait for a couple of weeks or months before contacting your vet if your little beauty isn't improving. All of the vets that I have "shadowed" really want people to have the foal checked out if after 3 or so days there is no improvement. The sooner the treatment, the better.


O no I would't wait weeks for my sweet filly



I have been talking to our vet.Her legs look better this morning. I will try to take photos later


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

Becky said:


> Melissa, a feed designed for mares and foals will help. One that carries the correct mineral balance as well as adequate levels of Vitamins A, D and E. A product containing addtional vitamins and minerals for the foal will help, too. Progressive and Buckeye make these. There may be others. Again, stall confinement until those tendons and ligaments strenthen. And they will. Then turnout in small areas initially. Good luck. She'll straighten up.


could you show me what supplement you use? I am trying to get something today.She has minerals she can licks.I am confused on why this sweet filly legs are like this.I am been raising minis for few years. i have try to get them everything my vet told me to. Is the dirt maybe different or something?I had a nice colt last year no problems born same place.

Tony email me photos of his foal that was worst then might why different horse.


----------



## Becky (Mar 31, 2012)

This is the product I use for foals with leg issues. http://prognutrition.com/rejuvenaidepaste.html This is the paste. It comes in a liquid and powder version, too.

I have a 4 yr old mare whos legs were worse than your filly at birth. She was practically walking on the backs of her knees in front. I kept her and her dam confined to their stall during the first week only letting them out in a small area for about an hour at a time. After that, turnout for longer periods of time in a small paddock. The filly improved dramatically and was quite a successful show mare as a 2 yr old. She's now expecting her first foal at 4 yrs of age.


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2012)

I know that everyone has their own opinion and even vets will differ, but here is an example that many of you have seen, but needs to be shown again for those who haven't seen him. NOTHING was done, no shots, no confinement, but he was allowed to be outside and walk, run, and get stronger, something that will never happen in a stall.







Grown:


----------



## Meadow (Mar 31, 2012)

We have had a couple of foals down on their pasterns, and our vet is just the opposite of all your responses. He believes the foal NEEDS to get exercise outside running and playing. I usually give them the run of the barn which is 56 feet and a small outside turnout in the sunshine. The foal is UP in less then a week


----------



## ohmt (Mar 31, 2012)

My vets have said if not severe than yes, exercise is the answer. But if severe, absolutely do not let them outside or you're just asking for heel bulb or fetlock lacerations which can turn very bad.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2012)

In the past I have had a couple of foals born with legs like your filly - one much worse. I still follow my normal newly foaled mare and foal rountine with them - stabled at night, and out for the first few days for 3 separate hourly sessions. But the night time stable is bedded up really deeply and then 'stamped' down to a smooth surface and the daytime paddock has a really thick covering of good grass - never had a problem with sore heels using this method. The other thing to consider is the mare - mares that are contained (especially mares who have perhaps been spending more time contained in their stalls waiting to foal) even for a few days, will often set off for a run around once they are let free, even in a small space, which is not good for the foal. We have found that having the mare out to graze regularly after foaling - even keeping her on a lead and standing with her and the foal for the first day, helps the mare to stay calm when first let free.

And yes, sensible exercise does seem to help 'problem' legs improve faster than stable confinement in the cases I have had.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

wow her legs have change alot since friday this was this morning


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAH !! She looks MUCH better





Congratulations on your adorable filly


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

having trouble uploading photos to photobucket?


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

Tony said:


> I know that everyone has their own opinion and even vets will differ, but here is an example that many of you have seen, but needs to be shown again for those who haven't seen him. NOTHING was done, no shots, no confinement, but he was allowed to be outside and walk, run, and get stronger, something that will never happen in a stall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony.My filly is looks better


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't post on photobucket from computer did they change something


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

It was ok for me a couple of days ago - could you perhaps e-mail the pics to someone on here and get them to try (I would offer but am almost completely illiterate with computer workings!)

Send a pm to Diane, she is always so good at helping with pictures that dont want to post.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Before at birth






wow hugh different in her legs today at two days old


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

you would never guess it was same filly



She is so funny. She is full of herself


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so amazed at the different





in two days

what you all think?











her running


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so thankful she is getting better.God is Great





Do you think she could have some time out in pasture, because my mom is wanting some grass


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

I was told never to use splints or supports- as that does not help develope the strength and muscles needed. My vet told me that excercise is the best thing.

I had a foal born that was so down on all four he was walking on the back of his ANKLES. I had bought the mare bred, and she was thin when she arrived, so I think was lacking in things.

It took him about 4 months before I was able to call him completely normal, but he did come up and placed well at a show at 5 months. It is surprizing what some foals are born like and in no time are straightened up and doing great.

Your baby looks great to me and I dont think she looked that horrible to begin with- I have seen much worse with people's foals over the years. Let them go play!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

i so excited I am on cloud 9 on her leg improvement. Do you all think she is coming along great?I was shocked when her legs were like they were at birth,but WOW I am so thankful they are getting better. I give my horses my love,vet and supplements and feed then I get LOL.Some people said I love my horses better then people because I treat them so well LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Hahahaha, I hear ya- my horses come first too. I think your baby is doing great.


----------



## Becky (Apr 1, 2012)

Your foal is looking great!! Yes, I would let the mare have some outside time. Just keep her under control where she doesn't run the baby all over the country side. They'll both enjoy being out.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 1, 2012)

A short time outside I think would be great, the problem is, is keeping the lil one from exerting herself. That makes the muscles tired and then they get weak again. Just think how good her legs will look in another few days. Then they can have lots of turn out time.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 1, 2012)

I would not turn her out. I cannot see the pictures, only one set from just after birth, I think. I would keep the mare up for at least a week and then give her a small space to go into and a short time out , steady and slow. I have had foals like this, and yes it is scary and no, you should not splint. It is a leap of faith not to splint, but it does no good, believe me. The danger if you turn out too soon is that the foal will, naturally , over do it, as the foal has no idea there is anything wrong. All the ground you have made up can be lost in half an hour. Take it slow, you have the rest of her life!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

i am having problem upload photos to photobucket. is anyone else having problems


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

my filly legs looking great after two days


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 2, 2012)

So happy to see her improving. I am also having problems with photobucket. I can only advise from my one foal, listen to Jane and keep the dam and foal in a small area for awhile. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain. My vet told me to keep my foal in the stall for two days, and then in a small turn out area for a week. Her front leg was bent in ward from being pinned before and during birth. It did cause her discomfort, but the two stall days, and a very small paddock worked wonders. After that we turned them loose and she became our little *turn and burn* speed demon and she never had another problem. I also used the Rejuvinade paste.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 3, 2012)

Pictures didn't show up for me, but if it weak pasterns they generally do self correct. We had one slightly premie filly we had to put in popsicle stick "shoes" for a week or so to help her along, but she matured just fine. I keep a picture of the worst legs we've had on a foal, just to remind myself that yes, it will be ok LOL. This mare went on to be an Honor Roll and Central Regional Champion Youth Mare, so there is always hope.





OK, now I see your pictures....she should grow out of that - or into those legs.



Good suggestions in other posts.. pretty foal.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 3, 2012)

I think this thread is helping others

thanks you all


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2012)

Here she is at 5 days She is looking Good.What you all think.She looks like another horse Also her sorrel color has lighten alot. It would be nice if she turn palomino lol since her sire is palomino wish for thinking, but i have seen soon change.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like she is doing great, and you have soft grass for turnout- nice! I dont see that she is going to have any problems. And she definitely appears sorrel to me


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 5, 2012)

Temperance at 6 days


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Brilliant Melissa.





She's such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Genie (Apr 6, 2012)

Isn't that wonderful!!!She's a doll


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks you all so sweet


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow what an improvement- this whole process has been very informative for me, thanks for posting the photos


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 15, 2012)

here she is at two weeks






I hope this helps others

she will be three weeks this friday


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

It's no wonder those LOOOONG legs of hers got a bit bent outta shape inside mom! She is looking great - good job. You obviously handled the whole ordeal perfectly. I can just imagine how you felt when you saw such a pretty foal standing so badly. I bet it lifts your spirits to see how she is turning out now


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Miniv (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm glad Tony posted his example of what some exersize and time can do...... We've found this to be true for us. Of course there are some exceptions when the problem is horrendous .

Horse owners/breeders also need to check out if their region is selenium deficient. This can often cause foals to have lax tendons at birth, especially if

1. The mare isn't being fed grain with sufficient selenium in it or hasn't been given a selenium supplement.

2. The foal isn't given a shot of selenium and vitamin E at birth..........This alone can transform things in a matter of 48 hours. Because our soil is selenium deficient, so is any locally grown hay we feed, so we give our foals the shot.

On the OTHER end of the spectrum, there are regions in the U.S. and Canada that have TOO MUCH selenium in the soil, so giving any kind of supplement with it can cause different problems. There are sites on line that show the different regions, but they aren't exact, so talking to your vet and extension agent about selenium in your area's soil is a good thing to do, IMO.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 24, 2012)

wow four weeks on friday this week


----------

